# The outdoor swim meet.



## KBM1016 (Jul 19, 2011)

So I got hired to come do a swim meet and it was my first time being hired to go. Took a ton of shots but here are a few of my favs. Feel free to give me comments on how to improoooove 

1.



_MG_6223 by Autumnlightsphotos, on Flickr

2.



_MG_6282 by Autumnlightsphotos, on Flickr

3.



_MG_6344 by Autumnlightsphotos, on Flickr

4.



_MG_6604 by Autumnlightsphotos, on Flickr

5.



_MG_6706 by Autumnlightsphotos, on Flickr

6.



_MG_6757 by Autumnlightsphotos, on Flickr


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 19, 2011)

They all look pretty good.  However, with 5 and 6 I think you should level them out some.  Number 6 I would suggest cropping the photo at the top of the pool and leave the feet out of it.  I am no expert but that is what I have picked up on here at TPF =)


----------



## Tony S (Jul 19, 2011)

This is a nice series of swim shots. Must be nice to shoot swimming outside in good light.

  Try getting a few shots from really low on the deck.  For the "fly" shots work on your timing so you can get the hands as they are reaching out to grab the water. 
 # 1 might have been a little better with the hand in it, maybe if you had gotten that same shot a stroke or two earlier so you still had the angle to see the face, but the hand would not have been cut off. The angle you have here is a bit too much directly to the side, a more angled shot would have the swimmers lines leading you into the photo.
  It's also good if you can to get in tighter or crop tighter on the face.  Mom and dad in the bleachers can get the swim shots showing the pool, with your access get the closeups.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, you might consider positioning yourself so that the front-lighted side of the swimmers is the one facing the camera, to avoid that dull,backlighted look seen in shots #2 and #3. Selecting the best vantage point is a critical aspect of shooting sports. SHots #4 and #6 appear over-exposed--especially shot #6. Can you bring the exposure on that shot "down" a bit?


----------



## KBM1016 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah I had a bit of a tough time dealing with super cloudy to super sunny.  The other problem was I could only get onto one side of the pool so once the sun started to hit the other side of the kids, I got the dark side   Thanks for the suggestions, they are all great!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 20, 2011)

All the shots aren't too bad, I would darken them down a little bit more.

1.  Having the arm overtop bringing the hand into play works better for the freestyle, a split second later.
2. Breaststroke, better straight on with head up a little more.
3. Better shot than the first breaststroke, maybe a tigher crop.
4. Backstroke, not bad, the arm is a little far back.
5. Butterfly looks good, tighter crop would help
6. having the ams more forward bringing the hands into play is better, tighter crop as well.

Watch the backgrounds and keep them straight, even if you are shooting frome side you can straighten the lane markers.  Shooting swimming is all about timing, it just takes practice, watching the swimmers early you can see when their heads come up, when they breathe, some  swimmers breathe after one stroke, some after two and for the sprint fly, they may only come up once.  Pretty much any of the 50m races look like shark attacks, just alot of splashing, and autofocus has trouble with that.


----------



## butterflygirl921 (Jul 20, 2011)

they look really good maybe crop number 5 so you cant see the peoples feet but overall you did a great job


----------



## KBM1016 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thought you all might enjoy the posters that I made out of the shots from that day.  Feel free to C&C if you like.  I am sure there is much to improve on but the kids FLIPPED over them!

1.



Carmela by Autumnlightsphotos, on Flickr

2.



Casey by Autumnlightsphotos, on Flickr

3.



Steve by Autumnlightsphotos, on Flickr


----------



## amandawu (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice shot! Hope you could collect more favourite photos and then create an album for more people sharing.
_________________________________________________
Easily create your own photo sildeshow

*Photo DVD Maker - Photo Slideshow and Slideshow DVD Software*


----------

